# Use Hard disk as a Pen Drive...



## whoopy_whale (Dec 12, 2005)

Is it possible to use the hard disk as a pen drive?That is I should be able to connect the hard disk to USB and use it the same way as a pen drive so that I don't have to open the cabinet and connect the hard disk as a slave.
If you have any idea of doing it ,plz share it with me.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 12, 2005)

yes u can get a casing with the neccesary converters n stuff

this is what external HDDs are

ask ur computer guy 2 fix a thing 2 ur HDD


----------



## godsownman (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes its possible , you have to buy these USB HDD case. The HDD fits inside the case and the case has a wire connecting it to the USB port. This is how you can make an internal drive to function as an external HDD/ pendrive.

The overall size is just as big as an external modem.

But hey one thing, dont wear it around your neck.  

Regards


----------



## legolas (Dec 12, 2005)

what is the cost of that? and is it worthy? i mean efficiency wise... and any specific brand recommendations?


----------



## godsownman (Dec 12, 2005)

I havent  really bothered with the cost factor. 

Yes it is reliable and very efficient. 

Anyway A casual glance at Ebay.co.in and I found out that it should be in the range of abt Rs.500-900

Thats at ebay at a shop you might get it cheaper.

*cgi.ebay.in/3-5-HDD-USB-2-0-Alumin...ryZ96894QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## desertwind (Dec 12, 2005)

It costs about 600-700. It is very reliable. I use one myself.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanx everyone for the replies...


----------



## codeash (Dec 28, 2005)

How much does a casing and cable stuff costs....also tell me some good company of which I should buy....
I have bought a 120 GB LST SEAGATE Internal Harddisk for 4500/- have i bought it for a right price...its a new piece and one year warranty....


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 28, 2005)

a casing from INTEX costs aroung Rs 550-600.Quite reliable.


----------



## codeash (Dec 28, 2005)

And is there any specific size for that casing???


----------



## desertwind (Dec 28, 2005)

All Desktop HDDs are of same size. (Or think the pain of Cabinet manufacturers). Just ask for a 3.5" casing.


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup
i also have use it.
It costs abt 700 to 1000 much.
but u get 40,80GB as USB.

i suggest to buy new LAPTOP HDD with USB casing.
It costs u abt 3 to 5k (40GB)...may be varying..
but laptop hdd is small. so u can keep it in ur shirt pocket also like pendrive,like a calculator.

so go for it if u can afford upto 4 to 5k.

regards,


----------



## codeash (Dec 28, 2005)

But i have already bought it...I don't think so Laptop HDz cost so less..they bit expensive and moreover I don't want to carry it any where the only reason why I want to convert it to external one is because I can't get it fixed inside my laptop...i bought this by mistake through bidding....so for 120Gb seagate HD i should buy 3.5" cabinet right...

Thanks....


----------



## con_tester (Dec 28, 2005)

yepp...
3.5 casing is right for ur hdd...
No matter 40, 80 or 120 all have the same size..


----------



## codeash (Dec 28, 2005)

Okie thanks dude....


----------

